# Should this ever come from partners mouth?



## itzachicken (Oct 17, 2012)

Today I picked up our children because my partner hadn't yet while he had been of work for over 2 hours. He's a 215 guy and I could tell her been smoking weed, knew he'd been to the dispensery. He came out to his parents where I was loading up our kids and told me I shouldn't be mad because he wasn't "that high". Is he effing kidding me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Well, you are with him. This is who you chose to have kids with. (assuming they are his kids).


What are you going to do now?


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

What is a 215 guy?

Your partner. Not husband.

Great example to your kids.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

This seems like a rhetorical question.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

He wasn't kidding. So she must have the wrong idea about what should or should not occur.


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

You know this person is not cut out to be a partner, let alone a father. I've seen your other posts about him. Bringing children up around this sort of influence is like setting them up for failure. If his morals do not align with yours, and if he isn't the sort of person you want your children to grow up to be, then he shouldn't be with you.

The fact that you are still with him also says a great deal about you to other people in your life. Maybe that's why your father hates him so much. You keep going back to a loser, what does that make you?


----------



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

Are you talking about your husband or your boyfriend? Are the children his? Kind of like an alcoholic saying he hasn't got a drinking problem.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

I'll answer your question....No, no one ever wants to hear a stupid comment like that come out of our partners mouth. 

But I would expect a comment like that to come out of a pot heads mouth....at this point in the relationship why are you surprised?


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Why are you still with him?


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

clipclop2 said:


> What is a 215 guy?
> 
> Your partner. Not husband.
> 
> Great example to your kids.


215?

Ordinarily I’d say that means he’s a pot-head but that would constitute “name-calling” and I’d probably get banned from TAM for several days. 

Suffice it to say, 215 is a shop that caters to the marketing and sale of collateral material and devices utilized in the consumption of marijuana and other illicit drugs.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Frankly, you're condoning his pot smoking. So at least he was responsible enough to not drive with the kids while stoned. You should be grateful for that. 

The dumbass comment is the least of your worries, IMHO. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

Ah. A head shop.

So he is a 215 guy and she knows it and is upset when he smokes? She accepted it when she got together with him and accepts it every day she stays with him. Her poor kids. They really learn a lot watching mom ***** at dad for doing what she accepts into her life. 

Remember kids: You have no choices in life. You must accept drug use and neglect. Because that is what I am providing you.


----------



## itzachicken (Oct 17, 2012)

PBear said:


> Frankly, you're condoning his pot smoking. So at least he was responsible enough to not drive with the kids while stoned. You should be grateful for that.
> 
> The dumbass comment is the least of your worries, IMHO.
> 
> ...


He had full intentions of picking up the kids after his stop to the headshop. He ignored my calls for a half hour after I got off work. His mother ignored 2 calls from me. This wouldn't be an issue if he just called and said I went to a friends and got baked after work. Could I pick up the kids?

Yes I knew he smoked pot when I got with him. He's a leach with a talent for making me question myself on how things should be. Before the kids he projected it would be different once there were kids in his life. Man was I wrong, it has only gotten worse. 

Aside from the drugs we have come so far. That is what makes this stuff so frustrating. He begged to come back and swore off booze. That helped but weed still makes him pull dumbass moves and take dumbass risk.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Again, though. The problem isn't the comments that come out of mouth. The problem is his actions and behaviors. I read your original post as "should he have said what he did". 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

And btw. The fact that he planned on driving with the kids after getting baked is an even bigger red flag. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

YOU need to decide is this what you want for your kids. Or are you going to make it a deal breaker.

either say this is enough and give him the boot. Or understand that he will not change and if you don't want your kids to ride in a vehicle with their dad who could be high at any time then make damn sure they don't get in the car with him.


----------



## NotLikeYou (Aug 30, 2011)

PBear said:


> Again, though. The problem isn't the comments that come out of mouth. The problem is his actions and behaviors. I read your original post as "should he have said what he did".
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Itzachicken prefers that we focus on what her partner said, and sympathize accordingly.

And iff Itzapartner were on here posting, I would give him a piece of my mind on his behavior.

But unfortunately, it's not his thread, it's Itzachicken's.

Itzachicken, you can't change him. You can only change yourself.

But I have good news!

From what you have written, it will be REALLY EASY to change your life for the better.

Stop being with a drug addict! Do better for your children!

You've done a GREAT job of identifying the problem. Sympathy from strangers on the internet might make you feel a little bit better, but YOU have to be the one to make the meaningful changes in your life. And this one is what we call "low hanging fruit-" it's easy to pick.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

itzachicken said:


> He had full intentions of picking up the kids after his stop to the headshop. He ignored my calls for a half hour after I got off work. His mother ignored 2 calls from me. This wouldn't be an issue if he just called and said I went to a friends and got baked after work. Could I pick up the kids?
> 
> Yes I knew he smoked pot when I got with him. He's a leach with a talent for making me question myself on how things should be. Before the kids he projected it would be different once there were kids in his life. Man was I wrong, it has only gotten worse.
> 
> Aside from the drugs we have come so far. That is what makes this stuff so frustrating. He begged to come back and swore off booze. That helped but weed still makes him pull dumbass moves and take dumbass risk.


This issue here is mainly that he intended on driving while stoned.

The weed did not make him pull a dumbass move or take a dumbass risk.

He was no stoned when he decided to get stoned. He was not stoned when he knew that he had to pick up the kids.

It sounds like part of the problem is that you blame the pot and not him for his back choices/actions.

Getting high on pot is not all that much different that having a few drinks. (aside from legality issues of course) If he had a few drinks before picking the kids up the issue would be the same.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

chillymorn said:


> YOU need to decide is this what you want for your kids. Or are you going to make it a deal breaker.
> 
> either say this is enough and give him the boot. Or understand that he will not change and if you don't want your kids to ride in a vehicle with their dad who could be high at any time then make damn sure they don't get in the car with him.


The problem is that he's going to have the kids part of the time even if they break up. So the kids will be around mr. pot head when he's stoned. But this is who she chose to have children with. So she chose this for her children.


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

You seem to be blowing off the real issue.

If you don't want to leave him because he is an irresponsible drug user willing to compromise the safety of your children then stop complaining.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

clipclop2 said:


> What is a 215 guy?
> 
> Your partner. Not husband.
> 
> Great example to your kids.


215 is medical weed.


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

So he has glaucoma or cancer?


----------



## Windwalker (Mar 19, 2014)

clipclop2 said:


> So he has glaucoma or cancer?




Maybe, maybe not.

Unfortunately, there are guys at work that brag that they have a med card. I refuse to work with them. There is nothing wrong with them other than the fact they are potheads.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

OP here's what you really need to take into consideration about your hubby....he was suppose to pick up the kids when he got off work, yet he didn't because he is selfish and did what he wanted to do. During that two hours when he was a no show your parents were stuck waiting regardless of other plans they may of had, the kids were stuck waiting for dad and learning he can't be depended on. And then regardless of what your other plans may have been you had to go to your parents and pick up the kids.

The bottom line is your husband is selfish and inconsiderate, he screwed up the schedule of 5 other people without a thought. It matters that he went and got high, but he could just as well of stopped off for drinks or went and played golf, the red flag is he just didn't worry about anyone but himself. 

You have a long and frustrating life in front of you staying married to that type of person, when you realize you can't depend on your partner to do the right thing what's the point of being together?


----------

